
Ask HN: Which burning problem you'll solve today? - vithalreddy
You wanted to make the world a better place,
Considering Today&#x27;s Scenarios, which is the most important problem, you will solve first and why?
======
kleer001
I will continue to change myself to be the way I would like others to be. I
will continue to behave in ways I would like to see repeated by others.

Bottom up change, it's the only thing that scale nicely and works sustainably
in the long term.

------
murm
Well, I don't know what the big Scenarios are, but I would be interested to
know how humanity could keep on with the impressive technological progress and
increases in productivity while simultaneously remaining true to our
biological roots. That is, gathering together in urban metropolises (with all
their advantages) while still integrating the best parts of our ancient
environment: living in nature, forging deep relationships, meaningfully
engaging in small communities etc.

Compared to what our living environment was for hundreds of thousands of
years, it has changed so rapidly lately that I suspect that the human psyche
has troubles keeping up. This results in unnecessary stress, anxiety,
depression, feelings of meaninglessness, loneliness, drug abuse etc. "modern"
problems.

Humans are very adaptable and I kind of enjoy living in a city, but I still
wonder how much of the human experience we are missing because our biological
blueprint was molded by thousands of years of natural selection in a totally
different environment, and the modern experience just might fall short in some
ways.

------
karmakaze
1\. Experimenting to see if a practically useful monad library can be made for
a popular statically-typed language: Java[0] or TypeScript[1]

2\. Always wanted a type-safe way to construct efficient SQL queries building
bottom-up as in SQL rather than left-to-right as in ORMs[2].

3\. A framework using (1) and (2) so building backends are not time-consuming
or error-prone. Still in early stages.

[0] [https://github.com/karmakaze/moja](https://github.com/karmakaze/moja)

[1]
[https://github.com/karmakaze/monadts](https://github.com/karmakaze/monadts)

[2] [https://github.com/karmakaze/safeql](https://github.com/karmakaze/safeql)

~~~
vithalreddy
Number 2 seems particularly useful for devs, As they are ones who suffer most
of writing complex SQL queries using "ORM".

~~~
karmakaze
I've come to realize that there are two camps here: those who appreciate SQL's
structure and those who like the left-to-right ORM navigation of relations.

I do have to admit that it is awfully convenient to use a REPL to write a long
chain query using an ORM. I do often run into limitations, and knowing that
the solution in plain SQL is so simple is very annoying. The idea is to allow
convenient composition, but following the structure of SQL rather than parent-
children navigation so there aren't paint-yourself-in-a-corner cases.

------
roschdal
Getting myself more money, so I will have access to a larger share of the
limited resources on this planet.

~~~
quickthrower2
Love the brutal honesty (or sarcasm?).

------
ajeet_dhaliwal
May sound boring and small but it is a burning problem I'm solving today,
we're adding SSO or single sign-on to Tesults
([https://www.tesults.com](https://www.tesults.com)) - long overdue and
requested at this point by many teams. Hope to have it done by next week.

Not as grandiose and admirable as Space X and Neural Link but in a small way
we do make the world a better place, we even have a promise, giving open
source developers, small teams getting started, individuals and educators free
SaaS to handle something that would otherwise be pain to do on their own
anywhere near as well.

~~~
quickthrower2
Ah SSO: the wheel we all get to reinvent. Good luck.

